# Low-level Mind Flayer adventure on DM's Guild



## Nirfalk (Nov 16, 2019)

Dear friends! I've made a one-shot adventure for low-level characters.

Battle tiny *Mind Flayers* in this light-hearted 5e adventure designed for four 2nd-level characters. Find it here, on DM's Guild

As the adventurers are taking a break, the marketplace is attacked by tiny wild animals. Some investigation will carry the adventurers to a secret entrance in the sewer that leads to a Mind Flayer lair! The only thing is that these are no regular Mind Flayers—they are tiny.

Have you ever wished to be able to throw Mind Flayers at your players without having to wait for them to gain an appropriate power level? Well, then this adventure is for you!


----------

